# Good Value Freestyle Bindings?



## Mombo (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for some decent bindings to go with an arbor westmark, looking for a good amount of flex but enough support for carving. (60% park, 40% all mountain) 

I see lots of people rocking rk30s or rome 390s but im wondering if there's a decent soft binding under 150ish

The salomon rhythm caught my eye, seems ok, maybe too much forward lean for what I want, but if anyone has any thoughts or experience on/with them that'd be great. 

any suggestions?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe k2 indys or formulas from last year


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

2012 K2 Indy's, Formulas, Flow Quattro's, or Salomon Arcades.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sure I'll take some flack for this, but check out the Union Flites. I've used them for a few seasons for all mountain since they were the only ones I had after my Cartels finally shit the bed, but this season I'll be picking up something better suited for my riding style, and relegate the Flites to park laps and groomer buttering. They're more suited for that than all mountain, but they will still take you wherever you want to go on the hill.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> I'm sure I'll take some flack for this, but check out the Union Flites. I've used them for a few seasons for all mountain since they were the only ones I had after my Cartels finally shit the bed, but this season I'll be picking up something better suited for my riding style, and relegate the Flites to park laps and groomer buttering. They're more suited for that than all mountain, but they will still take you wherever you want to go on the hill.


Why would you take flack for recommending Flite's? This forum can be so weird sometimes. 

Go to your local shop and look at every binding under $160 and tell me the Flite isn't one of the best options on the wall. That binding rules. Do the same with the DLX. Take note how many bindings at that price don't have Aluminum ratchets, lifetime warranty, are super light, and fully adjustable. 

I bite my tongue around here a lot, but anybody who would claim the Flite isn't a great value is crazy. 

Okay, I'm done ranting. I'll try not to do that again. :dizzy:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha! I forgot the eye roll smiley there.  I don't really give 2 shits if someone gives me flack. And usually when someone mentions union around here, someone else rolls in and gives out some shit about it. It's just the way it is. ;-) As I said, I liked my Flites for 2 seasons. The price was right and the binding was and still is solid. But, they're soft. And after 2 seasons of riding, now they're really soft. Also, the ratchets stick pretty regularly now. I'll still use them though, just not as my every day drivers. 
Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> the antics from those easy lounging guys did not help Union in the public relations department....


I hear that. We have a great following over there. Personally, I don't have an account, but I check in and appreciate the support and love they give our brands. I think it's the result of people being bored out of their minds before the snow started to fall. 

There is no need to stir it all up again.


----------



## Mombo (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, 
I ride mostly small resorts, so I like the idea of the flow's for quick entry, 

Is there any noticeable difference in feel riding a rear entry binding compared to a standard binding? particularly wondering about the highback..

Also anyone have any input on the rhythms? are they too soft?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Not everyone here hates on them but the antics from those easy lounging guys did not help Union in the public relations department....



Two wrongs do not make a right, but to put all the "blame" for that incident on the EL guys is totally off-base. You know just as well as I do that there were some SBF OGs that were dishing shit right back out. Takes two to tango 

Anyway, like people have stated already, the Flite was going to be my first recommendation. Contact Pros as well, if you want to spend a little more money.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want a soft freestyle binding, go to for something with a urethane back. Something like a Flux RK30, K2 Hurrithane, Ride Revolt.


----------



## Mombo (Dec 6, 2012)

If I was to get the salomon arcade, should I get a medium (6.5-10) or large (10-15) when i have a size 10 ride boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mombo said:


> If I was to get the salomon arcade, should I get a medium (6.5-10) or large (10-15) when i have a size 10 ride boot.


Size 10 what? I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Mombo (Dec 6, 2012)

size 10 2k9 ride orion

also looking at the raiden phantoms, would a medium (~10.5) work? 

thanks for all the help


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 for Flites and Contacts.

The DLX, to me, is the best "entry-level" binding ever. Just like In House said, the amount of stuff you get from the price is criminal. I still use mine.


----------

